# Datumsfunktion Excel



## ChriKarl (30. März 2004)

Hallo,

kann man bei Excel einem Feld die Datumsfunktion zuweisen und es so einrichten, dass es dann bei einem späteren Öffnen der Datei nicht aktualisiert wird?

ChriKarl


----------



## Leola13 (30. März 2004)

Hai,

ich weiss nicht genau ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe.  

Mit Strg + ":" fügst du das aktuelle Datum ein. Es wird nicht neu berechnet.
Mit der Funktion HEUTE() fügst du das aktuelle Datum ein. Es wird bei Neuberechnung oder Makrolauf neu berechnet.

Duch Kopieren der Zelle und Einfügen nur Werte, solltest du auch nur einen Zahlenwert, sprich ein festes Datum erhalten.

Wenn ich es falsch verstanden habe bitte nochmal nachfragen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## xamunrax (10. August 2007)

> Hai,
> 
> ich weiss nicht genau ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> ...



Ich habe genau dieses Problem, möchte es aber über eine Funktion lösen, also das man nicht erst [STRG] + [:] eingibt.

BSP: 
Ich mache eine Kostenaufstellung meiner Supermarkteinkäufe, ich habe eine Tabelle 
(A2 = Datum, B2 = Ware und C2 = Wert der Ware), 
heute ist der 10.08.2007 und habe unteranderem Butter gekauft, nun gebe ich bei B2 "Butter" ein und bei C2 gebe ich "0,60" EUR ein. Jetzt soll in A2 das heutige Datum stehen also der 10.08.2007.

Wenn ich das Dokument nun morgen öffne, soll dort aber immer noch der "10.08.2007" stehen, was ich ja über die HEUTE() Funktion nicht schaffe, denn dann steht dort der "11.08.2007"!


Wie kann ich das umgehen ? -- Hoffe habe mich klar genug ausgedrückt 

mfg marco


----------



## larryson (10. August 2007)

Guten Morgen, möglich wäre das schon....aber wie möchtest du dann einen neuen Datensatz hinzufügen?

Ich habe so etwas ähnliches mal gemacht in einer Excel Datei, die sich unregelmäßig aktualisiert, ich aber die eventuellen Vortagsdaten noch benötige, mit korrektem Datum.

Beim Öffnen lasse ich dann ein Makro starten, das den Anwender ein neues Datum (in dem Fall den morgigen Arbeitstag) vorschlägt. Und das Datum wird nur an bestimmte Felder & Tabellenblätter gebunden.

Allerdings finde ich das etwas umständlich für eine Haushaltskasse?


----------

